# Aruba Renaissance- Beach club vs Wind Creek



## Klapkin (Jan 6, 2022)

We have stayed at the Aruba Renaissance many times- the smaller hotel on the Beach Side.
I just confirmed a week in March at the Renaissance Beach Club HTB and am confused as to which resort I am booked into.  Can someone clarify?
I am happy with either and really looking forward to a couPle massage on Pelican beach


----------



## Larry (Jan 22, 2022)

Beach Club is the timeshare across from hotel. Timeshare is family resort. Hotel is adults only resort.


----------



## Klapkin (Mar 20, 2022)

We are here now- it is the Renaissance Ocean Suites
We love it here- The room we got was a large1 bedroom with an ocean. i was impressed that we got such a great room checking in on Saturday when Timeshare week is Friday.(I had called to let them know we were arriving a day late)
The staff is so happy to have visitors back.
No masks, beautiful weather and a fabulous staff- Perfect Vacation!


----------

